# 2009 Honda Accord Sedan Audio Build



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well I have somewhat started my audio build on my car recently and I hope to have it all complete by the end of my spring break (~Mar. 10). I just thought I would show what I'm doing or getting done. My workmanship is mediocre, I know, but I am trying my best as this is my very first audio build and also using certain tools/materials for my very first time. I plan on building a fiberglass enclosure to the desired specs of the subwoofer that will be carpeted and I also made an amplifier compartment to make it not visible to the naked eye (or at least I tried my best). Some of the equipment used may not be to your liking, but I sort of went with what I thought would work fine for my application. My ultimate goal is to keep the car as factory looking as possible and improve SQ. In the future I plan to use sound deadner throughout the car.

Equipment being used:

5.25 Diamond Audio D352 Components- Front Doors (has already been installed)
Polk Audio MM1240SVC Subwoofer
Vibe Audio Litebox Stereo 4
Alpine PXE-H650 Sound Processor
DB Link 0 gauge power/ground wire
Pyle 12 Gauge speaker wire
KnuKonceptz 0-to-4 gauge wire reducers
Streetwires 4 channel RCAs
Techflex
Polyester Resin + MEKP
Fiberglass cloth


Here are some pictures for now, I plan on updating this thread as I get things done.

A majority of the equipment, probably missing a couple small things:










Power/Ground wire techflexed:










My amplifier compartment I created:



















With the amplifier (the amplifier is attached with velcro so I can remove it whenever desired):



















Attached to the trunk liner:



















In the trunk:


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Final product (plan on using different fasteners for the hinges):










Any questions, concerns, or criticism is welcome. I can always use help on improving my workmanship.


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well today I started on the fiberglass enclosure, pictures below:

First I gained an approximate size of the box, used packing peanuts in a bag that measured to about .88 cubic feet as this is what the subwoofer specs call for:










Next I laid down painters tape through the entire area ensuring I overlapped:










Then I laid down foil wrap:










I started to lay down fiberglass, and this is an idea of what it looked like inside the trunk area:










This is it removed from the car after 2 layers have dried enough to hold its shape, I plan on adding a few more layers to make it stronger which can now be down outside of the car:


----------



## Whamm (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking forward to the final outcome!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks good, will keep an eye on this build thread.


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just a little update, I have completed the rear of the enclosure with 6 layers of fiberglass cloth and resin. It's not perfect as it is my first time working with it but it looks pretty cool in my opinion. I have also mounted the subwoofer into the speaker ring using 1/4-20 2-1/2 in machine screws and 1/4-20 T-nuts. The T-nuts were hammered in and glue was also used to hold it in place. The rear part of the enclosure still needs to be trimmed, so it will still look sloppy for now. Hopefully by next week I will have it about 99% complete so when the following week rolls around for spring break I can just install everything as planned.

Here are some pics:


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

The Dude said:


> Looks good, will keep an eye on this build thread.


Thanks Ross, this is my very first ever audio install of any sort.


----------



## Bumpin' Goalie (Nov 27, 2009)

staro0989 said:


> Thanks Ross, this is my very first ever audio install of any sort.


Props to you then!


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bumpin' Goalie said:


> Props to you then!


Thanks!


----------



## Bumpin' Goalie (Nov 27, 2009)

You're very welcome!


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

That looks like an MM12 and you should like it as they work great in a small sealed enclosure.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nicely done, my first fiberglass attempt was a mess.


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

AudioBob said:


> That looks like an MM12 and you should like it as they work great in a small sealed enclosure.


My exact reason for getting it! Thanks for the feedback though on them! 



The Dude said:


> Nicely done, my first fiberglass attempt was a mess.


Thank you, it went better than I would have ever imagined. Hopefully it finishes off as good, or better. lol


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Another little update, today I trimmed the edges of the enclosure, then I mounted the speaker ring and used a jersey material stretched over the front to give it the shape desired.

Here are some pics:

Edges trimmed










Speaker ring mounted




























Jersey fabric stretched over front, a huge pain in the ass lol. This is the shape it should look like once everything is complete.










Next step is to apply resin and fiberglass to the front to give it strength.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nicely done, coming together for sure.


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

The Dude said:


> Nicely done, coming together for sure.


Thanks again!


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

So I reassembled the car, ran power/speaker/rca's through out.

Here are some pics:

Power cable




























Speaker wire/rca's laid out in the configuration I planned to install them in the car


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Covered in techflex





































Car reassembled, also wiped down and vacuumed the interior





































Mounted ANL fuse holder, will be completed...


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Max length from the battery to the fuse holder should be 18",did you take that in account?...It looks to be more than that,plus a power wire next to that engine harness might cause problems.Just saying b/c I own a 8th Gen myself.


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Max length from the battery to the fuse holder should be 18",did you take that in account?...It looks to be more than that,plus a power wire next to that engine harness might cause problems.Just saying b/c I own a 8th Gen myself.


Yeah I did take it into account, its about 12-15 inches away. I am going to see if I can leave it there but I am not 100% certain yet. I have quite a bit of play with the wire, so I can always make it closer. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is a late update but the subwoofer enclosure was completed about 3 weeks ago but I have been extremely busy with school. I also rewired the car with 4 gauge wire instead of the planned 0 gauge because of constraints in the firewall. I still need to complete the stereo, but this is where I am at for now. I more than likely won't work on it until the end of the semester, so probably no updates until then after this one.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 3, 2011)

great install!


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice build! I like the solution for getting to the Vibe's controls.


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

chinaman said:


> great install!





cnut334 said:


> Nice build! I like the solution for getting to the Vibe's controls.


Thanks!


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well this is a relatively old thread revival, but I have finally got my stereo working correctly after 4 months! lol I didn't work on it until recently and I realized what I have been doing incorrectly before and fixed those issues. Now I just have to tune the sound processor and then redesign the mount of the amplifier in the compartment instead of using velcro. I already have the idea in my head, I just have to execute it now.


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here are the final build pictures:

Amplifier mounted









Decided against the velcro idea for holding the amplifier and went with a much more secure option









The "treasure box" closed lol









Finally completed! I feel very accomplished with this project, took a bunch of time though. I can probably do everything in about half the time.









Thanks for looking! Ask any questions and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW.................this is exactly what i want to do.

steve


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

steve4134 said:


> WOW.................this is exactly what i want to do.
> 
> steve


Thanks, I am actually changing this setup slightly. I am going to remove the amplifier compartment and place the amplifier under the rear deck along with the sound processor. I have bought new wiring actually and going to rewire it too. I'm contemplating running a mono channel amplifier for the subwoofer to run it at its rated power and use the vibe audio 4 channel to run an active 2 way setup. Also i hope to deaden the entire car with cld tiles, mlv, and ccf. I will have to see though when that will happen.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

How hard was the sub to do ? Pm me your email. I have a lot of questions and have never used fiberglass before as well.

Steve


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Love to see what you have done with mounting it under rear deck. Can you post more pictures.

steve


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

steve4134 said:


> Love to see what you have done with mounting it under rear deck. Can you post more pictures.
> 
> steve


I actually haven't started on it yet, been quite busy. I hope to do it sometime in July. I'll post pics when I do.


----------



## pterpm (Mar 5, 2010)

Great build , look good my friend. My question is when you run the speaker wire and the power wire together ? Do you have any problem when star the car with whistle noise ?


----------



## staro0989 (Jun 29, 2011)

pterpm said:


> Great build , look good my friend. My question is when you run the speaker wire and the power wire together ? Do you have any problem when star the car with whistle noise ?


Thanks! I actually ran the power wire down the driver side of the vehicle and the speaker wires down the passenger side so there is no noise I'm experiencing. Also I disconnected the ANC mics in the front and rear.


----------

